# Bye "Loved the forum, hated the "job"



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Good bye. The reason for leaving are covered in all of your threads. This forum says it all! Don't underestimate your talents. You have a lot going for you if you can survive a month doing this. Rakos, Thanks for the monkeys.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well. Sorry it didnt work out for you.

You only Live once.
No point in being poor.

" Work for your Dreams
Or You will work for Someone elses"!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Come back and visit!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

No, WAIT!!

Is your company hiring?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> Good bye. The reason for leaving are covered in all of your threads. This forum says it all!.


So happy to learn that we were able to have an impact. Consider yourself a tenured professor within this forum now. Please return often to provide wisdom to ants seeking riches, or to at least mock & poke fun!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Are they ?
Hiring ?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> Good bye. The reason for leaving are covered in all of your threads. This forum says it all! Don't underestimate your talents. You have a lot going for you if you can survive a month doing this. Rakos, Thanks for the monkeys.


See ya man, good luck with whatever you have lined up.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Good luck! But remember, with Uber/Lyft it's more like your being paroled. Violate the terms of your parole and you'll be back!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats on your escape


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

You'll be back
They all come back

You'll be in ur car, Feeling alone.
you'll look at your phone
You'll See the uber driver app
And your finger will get a will of its own

Tap
and you're back


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Take care.
Here's a Rakos type monkey for your perusal.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I was going to say my farewells but....I'll give it a few more days just to be sure.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh NO....what will I do when...

My page can't be found...????

Rakos


----------

